# sidestepping / pivots / evasion



## freddrinkwine (Dec 9, 2003)

What do you people think about the theory that one who doesn't want to fight (thus is truly defensive in nature and action) can use sidestepping / pivoting to evade/exploit any incoming attack?

CAVEAT - WITH SUFFICIENT PRACTICE - PRACTICING EXACTLY WHAT THEY INTEND TO PERFORM IN REAL SITUATIONS


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2003)

Sure, it is possible to do.  But, you gotta know how to do it.  Maurice Smith did it against mark Coleman and had luck doing it.  He even had good defensive work on the ground.  But, he learned all of that from Frank Shamrock.

Mike


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freddrinkwine _
> *What do you people think about the theory that one who doesn't want to fight (thus is truly defensive in nature and action) can use sidestepping / pivoting to evade/exploit any incoming attack?
> 
> *



that theory was written by someone recovering in a hospital bed...


----------



## JDenz (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya I really don't by into that thoery much sooner or later there will be a misake mad and you will get clocked.


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *Sure, it is possible to do.  But, you gotta know how to do it.  Maurice Smith did it against mark Coleman and had luck doing it.  He even had good defensive work on the ground.  But, he learned all of that from Frank Shamrock.
> 
> Mike *


  That was a realy Good Fight
But if i recal correctly Mo was on his Back eating Head Buts & Punches in under 30 seconds it was not till later in the fight
was he able to employe his game.

A better  Selection would Be Krocop Vs Herring
But not Many people are at Mike's level point blank


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 22, 2003)

In Wing Chun, one of the standard defenses against a "shoot" is a sidestep that involves giving up one leg and striking downward as the grappler (hopefully) shoots past.  It's a sound theory -- if you're mobile enough to make it work every time.  I've done it and I've failed to do it, at different times;  in the latter case, my brain did not process the fact that a shoot was occuring and I stood there like a potted plant while the opponent tackled my legs.

"Anti-grappling" does work -- but it can't work forever.  Eventually, you _will_ end up on the ground where you don't want to be.  At that point you must have some weapons in your repertoire that will enable you to defend yourself while you regain your footing.


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *That was a realy Good Fight
> But if i recal correctly Mo was on his Back eating Head Buts & Punches in under 30 seconds it was not till later in the fight
> was he able to employe his game.
> ...



Yes, you're correct.  I think Coleman under-estimated him and Mo, did do a good job of making Coleman very tired.  I think that if it wasnt for his ground defense, the fight probably would have been over alot sooner.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2003)

He is the deal you are not going to stop a good wrestler from taking you down when he wants to if you haven't wrestled or done Judo.  but it is not to ard to be able to protect yourself on the ground.


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *He is the deal you are not going to stop a good wrestler from taking you down when he wants to if you haven't wrestled or done Judo.  but it is not to ard to be able to protect yourself on the ground. *



True, you probably wont be able to stop a good grappler from taking you down due to the fact that takedowns are something that all grapplers, especially wrestlers work on day after day.  

When I referred to the ground defense, I meant that Mo was able to use the skills that he learned from Frank Shamrock to frustrate Coleman.  He did eat alot of shots though.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2003)

ya coleman is a monster though


----------

